# Using circulars can lead to this!



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been using circular needles exclusively for almost two years and yesterday I went to knit a toy and picked up an old pair of straight needles....I figured it would be a piece of cake since the pattern called for all garter stitch...well I was wrong!

I found I can no longer hold straight needles for an extended period without my hands hurting. I hated the lack of flexibility and I could not knit as quickly. I changed back to a set of circulars and I was back on my way. I guess I will be donating my straight needles or using them to teach others, but I will no longer be using them for my knitting!

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I am not sure if it is because I was an avid crocheter or not before knitting - I find the straights too long and cumberson except for one small short pair I have that I use for those sashay scarves. But on the other hand, many knitters do not like the short needles on circulars so to each their own.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

RavinRed said:


> I have been using circular needles exclusively for almost two years and yesterday I went to knit a toy and picked up an old pair of straight needles....I figured it would be a piece of cake since the pattern called for all garter stitch...well I was wrong!
> 
> I found I can no longer hold straight needles for an extended period without my hands hurting. I hated the lack of flexibility and I could not knit as quickly. I changed back to a set of circulars and I was back on my way. I guess I will be donating my straight needles or using them to teach others, but I will no longer be using them for my knitting!
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


I have always used straight needles. That is how I was taught as I knew no other way. I have actually started using circular needles and am finding them so much easier to handle. With you saying what you did has made me think of a good friend of mine who has knitted all her life and she recently has had a stroke and is finding it difficult to knit. She also uses straight needles. I am going to suggest to her to try some small project on circulars to see how she gets on as she is feeling so miserable not having a project on the go. This might be a way to encourage her again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I still use my straight needles, just not often and never outside the house. I've become too butterfingered; I often drop one when changing at the end of the row! Very embarrassing and a pain when I'm in the car and the needle has fallen underneath the seat.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, not the hurting hands thing, but I find those long needles sure get in the way! I also don't like having to hunt for the other needle all the time or dropping a needle and having to grope around for it. I'll keep my straight needles since they are handy for doing a 3 needle bind off or "parking" stitches that are too many to easily fit on a stitch holder. But don't anyone DARE to take away my Chiagoo bamboo spin full set!!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, not the hurting hands thing, but I find those long needles sure get in the way! I also don't like having to hunt for the other needle all the time or dropping a needle and having to grope around for it. I'll keep my straight needles since they are handy for doing a 3 needle bind off or "parking" stitches that are too many to easily fit on a stitch holder. But don't anyone DARE to take away my Chiagoo bamboo spin full set!!


I even like my circulars as stitch holders (especially the short ones), put on tip protects and you have a great stitch holder, flexible and easy to knit them right off.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

I too use circulars for most projects. As I have many items on the go at once I hate to admit how much $$$'s I have spent on needles.
Cheers
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for all your good adivce. I was reading the post on the knitter who wanted to make little overallls. You have such good references that I always check them out. I am a new, never be expert, knitter and am unaware of what is out there in the form of knitting help, yarns, and techniques. Thanks. 
Karen in Los Angeles


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> I have been using circular needles exclusively for almost two years and yesterday I went to knit a toy and picked up an old pair of straight needles....I figured it would be a piece of cake since the pattern called for all garter stitch...well I was wrong!
> 
> I found I can no longer hold straight needles for an extended period without my hands hurting. I hated the lack of flexibility and I could not knit as quickly. I changed back to a set of circulars and I was back on my way. I guess I will be donating my straight needles or using them to teach others, but I will no longer be using them for my knitting!
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Yes..me too! I'm a convert to Knit Pro and Knit Pic and have recycled most of my straight needles...just kept the very thin plastic/bone lace ones!

:thumbup:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I might give it a try. I used circulars for a cowl, just never throught to try it on straight knitting. Thanks for all the good ideas. 
Karen


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> I even like my circulars as stitch holders (especially the short ones), put on tip protects and you have a great stitch holder, flexible and easy to knit them right off.


Also, when knitting a top down sweater, you can add a length to the cables so you can try the thing on to make sure it will fit, then take off the extension so the cables aren't too long to work with. Someone posted awhile back that they use an extra cable as a life line so you can just frog back to the cable, attach your needles and go. I thought that was priceless.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> I have been using circular needles exclusively for almost two years and yesterday I went to knit a toy and picked up an old pair of straight needles....I figured it would be a piece of cake since the pattern called for all garter stitch...well I was wrong!
> 
> I found I can no longer hold straight needles for an extended period without my hands hurting. I hated the lack of flexibility and I could not knit as quickly. I changed back to a set of circulars and I was back on my way. I guess I will be donating my straight needles or using them to teach others, but I will no longer be using them for my knitting!
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Yup, me too. As a matter of fact, I sold almost all of my bamboo/wood needles to a knitting friend this summer and plan to offer the rest of my long metal/plastic needles in the For Sale section here. I can still use the short needles that I have but the long ones make my hands and arms hurt and just feel awkward!


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't given any straight knitting needles away yet. But I'm so used to the magic loop that when I use dpn for anything, I usually drop the needle (or just let go) when I finish knitting the stitches on it. Then I have to stop and find it. Silly. And I have the same problem with the pain after using straights for a little while. Circular needles are a great invention.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

whats a straight needle jk i only use circulars


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Since most things I make have so few stitches on the needles I had all my straight needles cut off to 7" and glued a bead on the cut end. I made sure they would still be balanced and found that they were better balanced!!! I love them and wouldn't change for anything. I have circular needles have used them for hats but that is all. I just love my cut straights.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, I have. I started using the circular needles years back because I take my knitting with me and don't have to worry about loosing a needle. These can be used for straight or circular knitting. Since I knit in the car when my husband is driving, the circular needles don't take up too much space and are easier to store.

I also found that I knit a little looser with the circular needles. Since I make my own designs this is fine. I calculate everything from a swatch I have knitted. 

Of course, if I knit in the round, I use a stitch marker to identify the beginning of each round.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have a set of short needles I use when I am making scarfs or other small items. Everything else is using circulars.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Same for me.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I know what you mean. I use circs for everything. I tried straight the other day and they kept getting caught in my sleeve! 
My son bent my metal straights into really neat shawl pins! Not sure what I can do with all the wooden ones. Have to think on that...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> I have been using circular needles exclusively for almost two years and yesterday I went to knit a toy and picked up an old pair of straight needles....I figured it would be a piece of cake since the pattern called for all garter stitch...well I was wrong!
> 
> I found I can no longer hold straight needles for an extended period without my hands hurting. I hated the lack of flexibility and I could not knit as quickly. I changed back to a set of circulars and I was back on my way. I guess I will be donating my straight needles or using them to teach others, but I will no longer be using them for my knitting!
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


yeah, all my straights are color sorted into pretty vases, sitting on a shelf as 'object d'art'.........certainly not knitting with them very often.....


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I rarely use straights for personal knitting. As an instructor (Jo-Ann's) I am required to teach the student to use straights. But, when I teach a friend or relative, they begin with circs. 

There are so many reasons why I prefer circs... most have already been mentioned in this posting.

However, I will still use dpns... I guess they can be considered straights. I love my Blue Sky Alpaca rosewood dpns... they feel as good, on my fingers, as any needle I've ever used.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I learned to knit on straight needles back in the 50;s...don't even know if circulars existed then....in 1974 a lady moved in across the street, we became friends and she is the onewho introduced me to circulars...for all knitting....My mother and the local knitting store owner said at the time that circulars were only used in one piece conjoined projects. and not for flat knitting...well, needless to say, my mom converted also and never looked back!....I haven't knitted on straight needles since then... until 2010 when I turned 60 and my best friend gave me double points, yarn and pattern to teach myself how to knit socks....now I am hooked on that too....if only I could master the magic loop. I donated all my straight needles and my mothers to the Council of Aging in the Town where I work....love my circulars and double points...


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

This is very encouraging. I am just about to try circulars for a Paulina Popiolek design. Been meaning to have a go for ages. looking forward to the adventure!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Started using circulars many years ago when I would take projects with me all the time. Now only use straights at home and have actually donated most of them to my LYS. They use them when helping new knitters start projects. They have several pairs that rotate in and out of the shop


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No I have not,and i use both,lucky i guess. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

oh, I meant to add this note.....with interchangeable circulars it also makes it easy to change your cord to a longer one if your project gets too big....I start with a smaller one when making my shawls and as the increases make it necessary to add a nother cord....easy peasy changeover...also you can change the tip if you want to give a different look to your project.....just purchase more cords for my Denise set in white..makes it easier to see stitches when using darker colors......and they also make it easier to store a work in progress....no needle tips needed.....


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

oh, I meant to add this note.....with interchangeable circulars it also makes it easy to change your cord to a longer one if your project gets too big....I start with a smaller one when making my shawls and as the increases make it necessary to add a nother cord....easy peasy changeover...also you can change the tip if you want to give a different look to your project.....just purchase more cords for my Denise set in white..makes it easier to see stitches when using darker colors......and they also make it easier to store a work in progress....no needle tips needed.....


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

oh, I meant to add this note.....with interchangeable circulars it also makes it easy to change your cord to a longer one if your project gets too big....I start with a smaller one when making my shawls and as the increases make it necessary to add a nother cord....easy peasy changeover...also you can change the tip if you want to give a different look to your project.....just purchased more cords for my Denise set in white..makes it easier to see stitches when using darker colors......and they also make it easier to store a work in progress....no needle tips needed.....


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

oops. sorry. computer glitch...added too many times, so sorry..couldn't figure out how to delete the dupes


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> I know what you mean. I use circs for everything. I tried straight the other day and they kept getting caught in my sleeve!
> My son bent my metal straights into really neat shawl pins! Not sure what I can do with all the wooden ones. Have to think on that...


I have started to use my straight needles as markers in the garden...


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

good idea....


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I use circulars almost exclusively--I tend to swatch with short straight needles since it seems easier to me to try different sizes with them without having to change tips. It is easier on the hands and arms to use the circulars and it's easier to handle a project I am working on--the flexibility of the cable makes picking it up and putting it down more secure without the WIP sliding off. Love my Harmony circs!

I'm a convert!!!

Karen


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

I switched to circulars years ago..so much easier to use. My fingers don't hurt after knitting for a while. They are easy to take anywhere. Knitting isn't as cumbersome. I love them. I prefer metal circulars to wood depending on the weight and softness of the yarn. Wouldn't be without them.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> I have always used straight needles. That is how I was taught as I knew no other way. I have actually started using circular needles and am finding them so much easier to handle. With you saying what you did has made me think of a good friend of mine who has knitted all her life and she recently has had a stroke and is finding it difficult to knit. She also uses straight needles. I am going to suggest to her to try some small project on circulars to see how she gets on as she is feeling so miserable not having a project on the go. This might be a way to encourage her again.


You might even suggest the square needles. The ones by Knitter's Pride are really good and the wooden ones are easier yet on the hands and the stitches do not slide off too easily. I have had to take some really fine steel wool to some of them tho as the finish is sometimes a tiny bit rougher than I like. You sometimes have to go up a needle size to get gauge tho as they are really efficient.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I prefer circulars.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I would be lost without my straight needles and they must be long ones to enable me to tuck under my arm. Circular needles I just cannot get to grips with at all

Sheila


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm learning to like circular needles but find I wish the needle were a little longer. THey hit just to the right of my palm and that's not comfortable. I have one pair of Bates that are longer but the rest are just too short to suit me. Same with crochet hooks. They hit the same place because of the way I hold them. Have clear plastic tubing over the ends to make them a little longer and more comfortable.
I much prefer the short straights except if I have to make 2 matching pieces, like the front and back of my tea cozys. Then I use the long ones so there's no "goof" in the 2 sides.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I was in a car accident 12 years ago (geez where did the time go) and suffered what they called a crush injury on my left arm and ended up with permanent nerve damage from the elbow down into my left hand - thank goodness I discovered circular needles because I could no longer knit with the straight needles. I have both sets of interchangeable Chiagoo and a set of Knit Picks but love my chiagoo always seem to have issues with my knitpicks even though I love their tips. I use my straights when teaching the grand kids but otherwise they just sit in the box unused.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Haven't even got any straight needles except for a few pairs of dpns !


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I've only used circulars for the last 2/3 years for all the reasons mentioned. All my straights (and I have many) are stored in a plastic shoe box, taking up space in a closet. I think it's time to donate them and use the space for something else. Thanks for helping me to make the decision!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I was using two dp's to do a small project and was using them like straight needles. I kept wondering why when I changed direction I had to pick one of them off the floor. Ah hah! I was thinking it was attached.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I was just thinking that I can't remember when I used my straight needles. I can't even imgaine it now. They are long, cold and cumbersome. I prefer circulars and when I need straight needles I have my shorter bamboo ones. Acouple of years ago when I switched over, it was like a new experience in knitting. My hands hardly ever hurt and that was always the problem with the long metal needles.

I think I will donate my metal needles to our charity group. Some of them still like using metal.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love my circulars. The only straights I use are DPN.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I too use circular needles for everything. I recently made a lap afghan for charity and thought I'd use my straights.... I felt like I was poking the world! Also my hands fatigued quickly.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I am the same way, use circulars for everything, dish cloths, scares, fingerless gloves, straight one hurts my wrist also. Use circulalrs for everything, except haven't to knit in the round, not brave enough to try that yet.
Candy


RavinRed said:


> I have been using circular needles exclusively for almost two years and yesterday I went to knit a toy and picked up an old pair of straight needles....I figured it would be a piece of cake since the pattern called for all garter stitch...well I was wrong!
> 
> I found I can no longer hold straight needles for an extended period without my hands hurting. I hated the lack of flexibility and I could not knit as quickly. I changed back to a set of circulars and I was back on my way. I guess I will be donating my straight needles or using them to teach others, but I will no longer be using them for my knitting!
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Cirs for mr too. Rarely use straight needles any more, too cumbersome and awkward


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I get dropsy with straight needles now too...I have gotten so used to letting go of the circular at the end of the row without consequence! I am finishing up a sweater that I began on metal straight needles and am finding them quite cumbersome. I use mostly bamboo these days and the metal is so heavy!



Jessica-Jean said:


> I still use my straight needles, just not often and never outside the house. I've become too butterfingered; I often drop one when changing at the end of the row! Very embarrassing and a pain when I'm in the car and the needle has fallen underneath the seat.


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still use my straight needles, just not often and never outside the house. I've become too butterfingered; I often drop one when changing at the end of the row! Very embarrassing and a pain when I'm in the car and the needle has fallen underneath the seat.


Especially when you're driving and talking on the cell.


----------



## bksquared (Oct 7, 2013)

I use circulars for most projects. My hands do not hurt because as the garment grows the circular wire lets the weight of the item rest on my lap, rather then being held out along a sraight line. Before you toss out the straight needles see if you can shorten them. If possible pop off the end cap, cut the shaft, then glue the cap back on. I have neeles that I have sized to the task. Imagine kniiting trim, toy parts, pocktbook straps, etc on perfectly sized needles. Also you can cut the needles to teach children to knit. As they grow you can move them to the next length.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of circular needles, too. When working on a big project, the weight of the knitting sits in my lap, not tugging at my wrists. And, as many of you said, the shorter, more flexible needles are so much easier to use.


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for good advice, especially using circs for stich holders. Jan


----------



## ablnewlife (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a stroke, just got back to knitting in the past year. I am not able to use circulars. i need the long, straight needles for better positioning. I hold one needle in the arm pit of the affected arm and throw with the good arm. 
Good luck to your friend. It's doable, but not the same fun it was. 
I'm happy to help her if she's interested. I worked with my LYS.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that's funny I was at a yard sale this weekend and of course I was looking at the craft table and there was a set of straight needles... and a flash of 'no body will want that' went through my mind.. but then I remember lots of people here still knit with straights and not circulars. I use both of mine. I have a set of plastic #2 needles on my desk at all times they are perfect for fixing 'OOPS' and playing with stitch patterns.. I also keep a ball of sock yarn on my desk. I had to have that darn yarn it cost me nearly $5.00 and now I don't know what to do with it.. LOL so I play with it.. we all need that one skein that we can work difficult stitch patterns with anyway 
I love my short straights they don't grab the pillows or poke the cat while I am knitting and they are easier that fussing with a cable.. but most of my knitting is done on circulars.. I enjoy the best of both I guess


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I even like my circulars as stitch holders (especially the short ones), put on tip protects and you have a great stitch holder, flexible and easy to knit them right off.


That is a great idea with using circulars as stitch holders as then both ends are available to return stitches when needed .Tx for the tip.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean - I think I still have one under my car seat!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I, like you, have only used my circulars for a long time. I also dug out my straights to work counterpane squares for my daughter's wedding gift. Pulled out my straights because I didn't have a size 1 circular. Before the 1st square was done I knew that I would never be able to knit 80 squares that way and went out to buy a size 1 circular. My straights are hidden away in my underwear drawer. If I''m working a project that has less than 30 stitches then I use my DPN. No more wrist aches.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still use my straight needles, just not often and never outside the house. I've become too butterfingered; I often drop one when changing at the end of the row! Very embarrassing and a pain when I'm in the car and the needle has fallen underneath the seat.


Especially when you're driving!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still use my straight needles, just not often and never outside the house. I've become too butterfingered; I often drop one when changing at the end of the row! Very embarrassing and a pain when I'm in the car and the needle has fallen underneath the seat.


Especially when you're driving!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> I have been using circular needles exclusively for almost two years and yesterday I went to knit a toy and picked up an old pair of straight needles....I figured it would be a piece of cake since the pattern called for all garter stitch...well I was wrong!
> 
> I found I can no longer hold straight needles for an extended period without my hands hurting. I hated the lack of flexibility and I could not knit as quickly. I changed back to a set of circulars and I was back on my way. I guess I will be donating my straight needles or using them to teach others, but I will no longer be using them for my knitting!
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Yes, I'm right with you!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still use my straight needles, just not often and never outside the house. I've become too butterfingered; I often drop one when changing at the end of the row! Very embarrassing and a pain when I'm in the car and the needle has fallen underneath the seat.


Jessica-Jean- you should not be knitting while driving. I'm pretty sure it would rank right up there with texting. ROFLOL

Reminds me of a joke. A police officer looks over and sees a woman. He yells at her, "Pull over!" She says, "No, cardigan."


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still use my straight needles, just not often and never outside the house. I've become too butterfingered; I often drop one when changing at the end of the row! Very embarrassing and a pain when I'm in the car and the needle has fallen underneath the seat.


LOL...I've done the same thing in the car...my husband always has to pull over so that I can find my needle...almost always knit with circulars now!!


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Occasionally I use straight needles but my cat thinks the ends are bugs or something and keeps swatting at them. Circulars are not that appealing to my Allie and I can knit away without her interference.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have straights around for emergencies, but if possible use circs as the weight is distributed differently and my wrists don't ache with them


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

PiggiesMom said:


> Jessica-Jean- you should not be knitting while driving. I'm pretty sure it would rank right up there with texting. ROFLOL
> 
> Reminds me of a joke. A police officer looks over and sees a woman. He yells at her, "Pull over!" She says, "No, cardigan."


ROFL :lol:

I don't see how I ever even managed to learn to knit on straight needles now that I've been using circulars!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Circulars all the way. Straight needles feel awkward to me now. I still use my dps occasionally where required but usually use two circulars for small pieces.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, not the hurting hands thing, but I find those long needles sure get in the way! I also don't like having to hunt for the other needle all the time or dropping a needle and having to grope around for it. I'll keep my straight needles since they are handy for doing a 3 needle bind off or "parking" stitches that are too many to easily fit on a stitch holder. But don't anyone DARE to take away my Chiagoo bamboo spin full set!!


I am enjoying my new set of ChiaGoo red lace interchangeables and the lovely, convenient case they came in. The joins are smooth and solid and the points long and "pointy" - just like I like for lace knitting. What is it that you like about your bamboo spin set?


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm used to straight needles, but found that I prefer ones that are 'right' for the size of the project I'm working on. Mainly need ones that are 15-20cm, but they aren't easily found here. So, purchase 30-40cm straight needles, use hubby's emery wheel to 'cut and shape', put beads on the end, and I have two pairs for the price of one, in the length I want. fine emery paper smoothes the 'new' point.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Straights?? I simply do not go there.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a problem with circulars! I actually developed trigger finger in my pinky on my right hand from the pressure of the needle resting against the pinky when I knit with circs. I learned to knit on straights that were about 14 inches long and got used to wedging the right needle into my lap and using that to stabilize the needle while I knit. I have to change how I knit with the circs and limit their use. Total bummer, since I have several really good sets of them...


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow 5 pages of comments who would have thought I opened up such a huge thread!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I just packed up all my straight needles, steel and bamboo, and sent them off to our hospital thrift store. I only have circular and wonder why I didn't get rid of the straight sooner!!!! no more horrific pains in fingers and wrists...thank you to whoever invented circulars!!!!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been using circular for a long time too, and I also thought I would use straights as it was dolls clothes and not many stitches but I did a few rows and it felt awkward so I went back to circular in the middle of it and got on so much quicker, I will not be using straights again in a hurry x


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

sheila kay said:


> I would be lost without my straight needles and they must be long ones to enable me to tuck under my arm. Circular needles I just cannot get to grips with at all
> 
> Sheila


Yes Sheila, tucking under the arm in that classic Scottish method is the best. It is a good substitute for the old knitting belt with the horsehair stuffed leather ball to support the long needles needles in production knitting.

I have both, but I really prefer my straight needles. So much faster to work on. My right hand has no other duty besides looping the yarn on the needle. I learned this way as a child of 6. I have tried circulars, Have the entire set of Knit Picks inerchangeables, I even have a pair of cubics. Not for me.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I even like my circulars as stitch holders (especially the short ones), put on tip protects and you have a great stitch holder, flexible and easy to knit them right off.


I did that with my circulars. But must admit that I don't have too much of a problem swapping from circs to straights, but this could be because I tuck the straights under my arms to knit.....which is why I don't get on with the short ones, but I don't have a problem adapting to circs or short dpns. I've usually got projects going on all three types of needles and go back and forth the projects.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still use my straight needles, just not often and never outside the house. I've become too butterfingered; I often drop one when changing at the end of the row! Very embarrassing and a pain when I'm in the car and the needle has fallen underneath the seat.


I am so glad you didn't say that your needle has fallen beneath the Gas Pedal! Now that would be a tragedy! Eh, like Driving and texting, one should not drive and knit/crochet. Correct? 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## rose cafini (Apr 12, 2011)

yes, same here, I have given away all my straight needles, so inflexible, can't imagine how we used them years ago. 
RC


----------



## emyork (Oct 7, 2013)

I taught myself to knit using illustrated instructions and, since I'm left handed, a mirror to look at the pictures. The only way I could make it work was to tuck the left needle under my left arm. I wont change as any other method and circulars are slow compared to my method.


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

I knit with both but do prefer circular needles. When using straight needles it needs that the ends are all over the place and that I might poke anyone sitting near me.


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Once a friend said she only used circulars, I decided to try a pair and haven't looked back since!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree! I avoid straight needles now that I have my KP interchangebles. I just spent two travel days knitting comfortably in the car -- and I never had to search for a dropped needle! They are also much easier on my hands and arms. I'm never going back!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> oops. sorry. computer glitch...added too many times, so sorry..couldn't figure out how to delete the dupes


I can't figure out how to delete completely, but I will edit the duplicates and delete all content except for one '.' a period. It won't close if you don't have something in there but at least this takes out the dupes and takes up less space....from another 'finger-stutterer'.....lol


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

emyork said:


> I taught myself to knit using illustrated instructions and, since I'm left handed, a mirror to look at the pictures. The only way I could make it work was to tuck the left needle under my left arm. I wont change as any other method and circulars are slow compared to my method.


according to recent computer research, this is Irish or Scots knitting and is done both under the arm, held tight against the body and with the help of a knitting sheath, attached to the belt......ain't knitting grand!


----------



## emyork (Oct 7, 2013)

Well! underarm tucking comes from Scotland? I'm in Texas & self taught but have heavy Scottish ancestry. They'd be proud!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Ronique said:


> I'm used to straight needles, but found that I prefer ones that are 'right' for the size of the project I'm working on. Mainly need ones that are 15-20cm, but they aren't easily found here. So, purchase 30-40cm straight needles, use hubby's emery wheel to 'cut and shape', put beads on the end, and I have two pairs for the price of one, in the length I want. fine emery paper smoothes the 'new' point.


well, this sounds great...maybe i can get some use out of all those straights sitting around in the vases....i do some really short ones, like i like to use...


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

My DH followed the advice that someone else posted and pulled off the end, cut them six inches long and put the end back on. I love them for scarves and they don't bump the arms of the chair. Just saying.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

My DH followed the advice that someone else posted and pulled off the end, cut them six inches long and put the end back on. I love them for scarves and they don't bump the arms of the chair. Just saying.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> I have been using circular needles exclusively for almost two years and yesterday I went to knit a toy and picked up an old pair of straight needles....I figured it would be a piece of cake since the pattern called for all garter stitch...well I was wrong!
> 
> I found I can no longer hold straight needles for an extended period without my hands hurting. I hated the lack of flexibility and I could not knit as quickly. I changed back to a set of circulars and I was back on my way. I guess I will be donating my straight needles or using them to teach others, but I will no longer be using them for my knitting!
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


I gave up straights many many years ago after using circs for the 1st time on a large project. I was surprised at the many differences & how my enjoyment of knitting expanded. I won't touch them now & the only straights I use are double points, when necessary.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I know the feeling. All my straight needles have gone into a crystal vase on a table next to where I knit with my circulars. Very pretty! ;-)


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

No, I still like both my straights and circulars.


----------



## pattyd1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've discovered that using bamboo needles puts less stress on my hands.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still use my straight needles, just not often and never outside the house. I've become too butterfingered; I often drop one when changing at the end of the row! Very embarrassing and a pain when I'm in the car and the needle has fallen underneath the seat.


I do the same thing. Drop needle at end of row!!!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I am finding the same thing. Straights seem awkward now. Everything I have tried so far can be knitted with circulars and that is what I have been doing.


Me too.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I mostly use circular and DPN but I do use my straight needle on occasion. I keep them in a vase on my table. They are a conversation piece, please see my avatar.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sheila kay said:


> I would be lost without my straight needles and they must be long ones to enable me to tuck under my arm. Circular needles I just cannot get to grips with at all
> 
> Sheila


Me too.


----------



## margaret-029 (Aug 12, 2013)

I too have pretty much retired my straights. I keep a few on hand for the just in case thing. I use 2 circulars when knitting mittens because I don't like seams in my knitting and I never use a strand of yarn when attaching a sleeve to a sweater, just use a crochet hook and go from a sleeve stitch to a sweater st, don't pull to tight or it will pucker. Thats it from the Knit wit


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Have been working with ciculars for a very long time. My hands do feel a lot better than when using the straight needles.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I use both straight & circular--have a set of Knitter's Pride Dreamz interchangeables in all those beautiful colors. A few Addi Turbos & bamboo ones too. I still like straights though because of the weird way I knit with them, putting the end of the left needle in the crook at the top of my leg to secure it (feet up on coffee table)--then I can do the movement with the right needle & it's very efficient. I read that Nicki Epstein knits with the left end secured in the crook of her elbow, so I'm not the only weird one.


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

I have given up the long straight needles for circs...easier to work with, at least that is what I think. :-D


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I have both but prefer the circulars also. In fact my husband carefully bent one of my straights into the shape of the small letter p and I use it as a shawl pin. I get a lot of comments on it. It was an orphan needle. But I like the idea of using them as garden markers!


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

When a pattern says use a circular needle of 16", is the measurement from the tips of the needles or where the plastic line starts attached to the needle? Thanks, I would like to start using them for a change.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

floglo2013 said:


> When a pattern says use a circular needle of 16", is the measurement from the tips of the needles or where the plastic line starts attached to the needle? Thanks, I would like to start using them for a change.


It's measured from tip to tip, not by the line.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I used circs for many years before I ever knitted anything in the round. I don't remember how I got started, but once I did I just preferred them to straight needles even though I was knitting flat projects. However, I recently bought an 8" pair of straight needles to knit a narrow scarf -- the cables on my circs were just getting in the way.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

dalex1945 said:


> I used circs for many years before I ever knitted anything in the round. I don't remember how I got started, but once I did I just preferred them to straight needles even though I was knitting flat projects. However, I recently bought an 8" pair of straight needles to knit a narrow scarf -- the cables on my circs were just getting in the way.


That is why I bought a 12" circular. They are perfect for dishcloths and scarves. I was getting by using 29 in., but the 12's are sooo much better for those. I suppose if it were a REALLY narrow scarf, you could use 9", if the straights end up driving you crazy, like they do me.


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

I find it much easier to use circular needles the stitches stay on when not in use more than when with straight. They are also easier for me when I'm traveling or camping to be able to twist them and put them away. I have trouble now we had a fire last Oct. and I lost all of my straight and circular needles, so haven't been knitting since then. I'm going thru withdrawal at this time.
Mary Ellen Riggs,
Plainwell, MI


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

I went out a few nights ago after work (very tired) to buy a set of circ needles to start my new straight knitting project on because of everything that I'd read about them. Went to the shop, hit my head on a piñata (that's another story) daughter wanted to go home in a hurry because she had a stomach ache. Left the shop with my circ needle only to discover it was the wrong size when I got home. I am going out to try again later on today.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Sorry--I had to laugh though about the piñata incident. Hopefully it was a very light bump.


Jackyv said:


> I went out a few nights ago after work (very tired) to buy a set of circ needles to start my new straight knitting project on because of everything that I'd read about them. Went to the shop, hit my head on a piñata (that's another story) daughter wanted to go home in a hurry because she had a stomach ache. Left the shop with my circ needle only to discover it was the wrong size when I got home. I am going out to try again later on today.


----------



## cajunlady208 (May 13, 2012)

I tried to use straight needles the other day and found myself dropping one needle after I got the row done! *LOL*


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Me too! Circulars or DPNs when I can, are my choice. The short needle tips of circulars relative to single-point/straight needles are so much easier to use.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

I never realized how many times I'd "drop" a needle while using straight needles until I started using circulars. I love circulars and use them for all my knitting. which by the way, is usually only prayer shawls and cowls.
Need lessons on baby dresses but have found nothing in this remote area that offers classes,


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Sounds like there are some who love straights, but also some who have straights they'll never use and wouldn't mind passing along -- and we've got a lot of new (and experienced) knitters with limited resources. 

Would there be interest in a Straights Swap thread, where those who wish they had straights mentioned what sizes they're going to get next and those who'd be happy to send them some PM'd them? (Not really a swap, so suggestions for a better title are welcome!) The wishers might want to mention the sizes they're particularly looking for and the country they live in. And what project they're planning, of course!

No one would be asking for anything, just sharing facts. And others could clear out some space for just a little postage. 

What do you all think?


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> I am not sure if it is because I was an avid crocheter or not before knitting - I find the straights too long and cumberson except for one small short pair I have .....


Like the original poster and bwtyer, I find straight needles cumbersome now too except for really short projects such as scarves.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I like the joke! I, too, knit in the car, but my husband is driving. I did have one incident where I was changing the size of circular needles and one fell at the car door, but went under the seat. My husband had to pull over to the shoulder so I could open the door and pick up my needle, as this was the one I was changing to. (I am sure some drivers passing thought we were having car trouble - I guess, in a way, it was!)


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

Wandalea said:


> Sorry--I had to laugh though about the piñata incident. Hopefully it was a very light bump.


It was a very light bump, the piñata's were hanging too low in the store, I bent down to look at the knitting needles on the low part of the rack, took a step back, stood up and hit my head. I've also used bumping my head on the piñata excuse a few times since.


----------



## dhoffer (Mar 6, 2011)

yes. I started using circular knitting needles. Now I have hard time using straight knitting needles as well.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I always use circulars, as they are not hard on the shoulders when knitting large items. prefer them to straight ones. The only times I really use straight is when I knit baby booties.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> oops. sorry. computer glitch...added too many times, so sorry..couldn't figure out how to delete the dupes


I've done that too. Near as I can see, once you hit send, the post can't be deleted. However, you can click the "Edit" under the unwanted post and the white Reply box will come up again. There you can erase the duplicate post and write something else, then click Send again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you so much. No wonder I have more loose stitches sliding around on too much line. What is a good length circular needle to do an adult knitted hat? Thanks.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I use circulars most of the time now. I moved away from straights because my arms and hands got tired.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

floglo2013 said:


> Thank you so much. No wonder I have more loose stitches sliding around on too much line. What is a good length circular needle to do an adult knitted hat? Thanks.


I use 16 inch circulars for a hat, you will need to change to DPN as you decrease. My next goal is to learn the magic loop and from what I understand you don't need to use the DPN at all.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

mirium said:


> Sounds like there are some who love straights, but also some who have straights they'll never use and wouldn't mind passing along -- and we've got a lot of new (and experienced) knitters with limited resources.
> 
> Would there be interest in a Straights Swap thread, where those who wish they had straights mentioned what sizes they're going to get next and those who'd be happy to send them some PM'd them? (Not really a swap, so suggestions for a better title are welcome!) The wishers might want to mention the sizes they're particularly looking for and the country they live in. And what project they're planning, of course!
> 
> ...


I think it sounds like a wonderful, generous idea! But I'm not sure how it would best be carried out.

I also wonder if some knitters would want to hang on to their old needles "just in case." I know I'm not ready to give my straights up yet, and I'm glad I didn't because just the other day my circulars of a particular size were in use, and I needed that size to do a rather large swatch. Thankfully, I had a straight to do it on. I don't have that huge of a collection of needles yet, but I imagine some do.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

getting better using the circulars but it would be so much faster if I could just get the hang of Continental knitting. Sometimes I can do a whole row that way then the next one my hands just Will NOT cooperate. DUH!!!


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

That is a big plus for me, easy on the hands, and I am not the best seam sewer around. thank you


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

thank you for the measurement, 16 " for hat. I will try it. I will be interested in learning the magic loop, too. Maybe it is on You Tube? Thank you, again.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

floglo2013 said:


> thank you for the measurement, 16 " for hat. I will try it. I will be interested in learning the magic loop, too. Maybe it is on You Tube? Thank you, again.


This link may be the best youtube video for magic loop. I watched another one, and it freaked me out so badly that I decided not even to try. I watched this one this morning, and I believe I will be able to do it now. I haven't tried yet because I have a blanket on my 40 in. circular needles.






Also, I just tried knitting in the round for the first time yesterday. Let me warn you--cast on VERY LOOSELY, unless you have a lot of stitches. Or as someone advised me, and which I ended up doing, you can cast on a larger needle and then transfer back to the smaller needle. I cast on to a US 10 and then transferred back to an 8. I couldn't make the stitches stretch far enough around my 12 in. circular when I had cast on to the US 8 the first time I tried.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Donated all my straights several years ago and don't miss them at all. I love the circs expecially the bamboo which don't hurt my hands. A true circular convert!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I usually use circulars, I sometimes go back to straight needles and then change to circulars, I just like them better they are more comfortable.. but I will not donate my straights because they were way too expensive. Who knows...maybe some day I will go back to straights.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

So glad I am not the only one who loathes circs. First of all, there is palaver of getting them straight and not winding & curling and also the problem of packing them away. Secondly, they are never the right length for anything I am knitting in spite of religiously following the advice in the pattern about the right length required. Either way this means continually shifting the stitches to get them where they are needed and mnore often than not teasing them across the "join" between the needle and the wire. Even if you do get the right length for the start of a project by the time you have done some increasing or decresing the length is bound to be incorrect. Then there is the need to mark the end of a row so that you avoid a step when casting off.....and I could go on! In their defence, the stitches don't fall off the needles so often, but that's the only advantage I have found in over 50 years. Don't try to convert me - I will remain a fundamentalist for straights until I die.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> So glad I am not the only one who loathes circs. First of all, there is palaver of getting them straight and not winding & curling and also the problem of packing them away. Secondly, they are never the right length for anything I am knitting in spite of religiously following the advice in the pattern about the right length required. Either way this means continually shifting the stitches to get them where they are needed and mnore often than not teasing them across the "join" between the needle and the wire. Even if you do get the right length for the start of a project by the time you have done some increasing or decresing the length is bound to be incorrect. Then there is the need to mark the end of a row so that you avoid a step when casting off.....and I could go on! In their defence, the stitches don't fall off the needles so often, but that's the only advantage I have found in over 50 years. Don't try to convert me - I will remain a fundamentalist for straights until I die.


So if you were to knit a blanket on straight needles, I guess you'd just have to knit several panels and sew them together? I've been wondering about that lately. I'd never do it, but I just wondered how they did it before circulars were invented or for fundamentalists, as yourself. :wink:


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I knit a blanket of several panels of different stitch patterns, then sewed them together. It turned out beautiful, however, now I would use circulars to do that & eliminate the sewing. The plus was that I had only one narrow panel at a time to handle. I have an interchangeable set with extra cables & cable connecters so no matter what you are doing, you can keep changing the cable length to exactly what you need. I love both my circs & straights.


knitgogi said:


> So if you were to knit a blanket on straight needles, I guess you'd just have to knit several panels and sew them together? I've been wondering about that lately. I'd never do it, but I just wondered how they did it before circulars were invented or for fundamentalists, as yourself. :wink:


----------



## margaret-029 (Aug 12, 2013)

you mentioned that you couldn't stretch your stitches around the 12"circular needle. Try using 2 circular needles. start by casting on all of the sts on one circular needle. now put half of those sts on the other circular needle. be sure the yarn is in the back just like you would normally knit. Here is the trick. Use 2 different colored needles. lets say gray and blue needles. if the sts you have to knit are on the blue needle then you use the blue needle to knit those sts.


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, RavinRed, it happened to me too. Plus I noticed that the straights were getting caught up in my sleeves. It was very annoying.


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

oh yes  I felt like a beginner all over again.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

meetoo said:


> I just packed up all my straight needles, steel and bamboo, and sent them off to our hospital thrift store. I only have circular and wonder why I didn't get rid of the straight sooner!!!! no more horrific pains in fingers and wrists...thank you to whoever invented circulars!!!!


I have since learned that they are having trouble selling them because most people are changing to circular!!!! I can just see what these old needles will end up as decorations in hair pieces or imitation icicles hanging from inside or outside Christmas trees


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just returned from Ally Pally Knitting and Stitching Show with lots of goodies. My best purchase? Six pairs of very long straight needles from a bargain basket at the side of one of the stalls. Total cost was £5.00. So some of us are still using them happily.


----------



## margaret-029 (Aug 12, 2013)

give your unwanted straights to florist shops. they put them in the flower vase and tie those long stems to them. I still use the short straights for some projects but I prefer circulars.


----------



## lynnw (Nov 27, 2011)

Same thing with me, I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

You are so right and not alone ... circular it is. I do use straight ones in some cases when I only need short ones and they are all wooden ones. At least we can still knit, right?!


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

These days, if I knit on straights, it will be for a project that is 40 stitches or less. When I try to do bigger projects I tend to have stitches slide off the points when I turn the work. Not everytime but often enough that I say a bad word.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I,too, find circulars so much easier on my hands,and no more digging down between couch cushions and coming up crumbs,magazine inserts,etc instead of the needle which was on the floor all the time!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

The circular needles are more comfortable and easy to take with you when you travel (anywhere). I have been using them for years now. I did find, though, that I use a needle size one size smaller because my knitting has become looser. This allows me to stay with the gauge (stitches and rows per inch). I also don't have to worry about loosing one needle. I still have my straight needles - just in case!


----------

